# new crowntail betta sick?



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought a new crowntail betta last weekend from Mr Pet in Coquitlam and he looked good but now he is starting to get white "fur" at the end of his tail and fins. He doesnt seem to want to eat and now has really low energy as he just stays in one corner head looking straight up...

Any idea? Help?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nini said:


> I bought a new crowntail betta last weekend from Mr Pet in Coquitlam and he looked good but now he is starting to get white "fur" at the end of his tail and fins. He doesnt seem to want to eat and now has really low energy as he just stays in one corner head looking straight up...
> 
> Any idea? Help?


Sounds like true Fungus. There are many meds for that, Bettafix, Erythromycin, super sulfa to name a few. In a small container try the Bettafix.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to hospital section


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have treated a similar "white fuzz fungus" on my crowntail before with API Fungus Cure and salt baths. I have noticed the fuzz appear during colder months. Maybe try turning up the heater a bit.


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Sounds like true Fungus. There are many meds for that, Bettafix, Erythromycin, super sulfa to name a few. In a small container try the Bettafix.


I have just bought the bettafix and I am wondering it says to do a water change after the 7 days of use but I'm wondering if I should do a water change now before I start?


----------



## Nini (Aug 21, 2010)

I was too late, he passed away


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that your betta passed away.


----------

